# Seltsam: Seit Domain funktioniert iframe nicht mehr!?



## -Sawdust- (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde hier langsam wahnsinnig! 
Meine Seite besitzt 2 iframes die sich durch einen menubutton beide gleichzeitig ändern! Das mach ich mit Hilfe dieses Scripts:


```
function FrameAendern (URI, Framename) {
  parent[Framename].location.href = URI;
}

function ZweiFramesBack (Framename1, Framename2) {
  Frame2 = parent[Framename2];
  parent[Framename1].history.back();
  if (!window.opera)
    window.setTimeout("Frame2.history.back()", 100);
}

function ZweiFramesForward (Framename1, Framename2) {
  Frame2 = parent[Framename2];
  parent[Framename1].history.forward();
  if (!window.opera)
    window.setTimeout("Frame2.history.forward()", 100);
}
```

Bei dem Menubutton sieht die Verlinkung dann folgendermaßen aus:


```
<a href="media.htm" target="salax" onclick="FrameAendern('submusic.html', 'sub')"...
```

Das funktioniert alles einwandfrei, wie man hier sieht:
http://home.arcor.de/salax-music/salax.html

Jetzt besitze ich aber eine kostenlose Subdomain bei www.cydots.com! Wenn ich meine Seite über die Subdomain laufen lasse funktioniert das ganze nicht mehr!(http://www.salax4ever.de.ms) Dann wird nur der große Frame geändert, nicht der kleine! Der existiert dabei anscheinend garnicht...
was hat das mit der Domain zu tun?

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen könnt!


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Das liegt daran, dass deine Seite in einem Frame der "Domain" steckt.
Dadurch stimmen die Verweise ggf. nichtmehr.

Setze auf deiner Startseite dem Link zur _salax.html_ ein _target="_parent"_ oder _target="_top"_ (welches es ist, habe ich jetzt nicht getestet) hinzu, um das Frameset der "Domain" zu sprengen.
Vorteil: die Startseite ist weiterhin unter der "Domain" erreichbar.
Nachteil: bei den Folgeseiten steht die ursprüngliche URL in der Adressleiste.

Dieses ist ein allgemeines Problem bei Weiterleitungs-Domains (also auch bei TLD's welche u.U. auch nur eine Weiterleitungs-Domain sein können).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## -Sawdust- (30. Juni 2005)

Geil es funktioniert! Danke!!

Muss ich mich halt damit abfinden das da dann ne komische URL drüber steht!


----------

